# Second hand car spares - doors¬!



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Swerving to avoid the family pet my d-in-law has bashed in both passenger doors of her Citroen Xsara Picasso - does any one know of a vehile anywhere that is breaking for spares? Its silver which appear to be pretty common in Portugal


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

There's a place on the IC9 but I cant tell you where because of Forum Rule 10 - Unsolicited Links


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Bodgie can you PM me please?


----------

